# OPI-" Oh-Pee-Aye" or "Oh-Pee"??



## Lucy (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is strictly nail talk lol, feel free to move!

I know this is a bit of a moot point... but it occured to me today that I'm pronouncing OPI as "oh-pee" when it's actually the acronym O.P.I! Does anyone else say it like "oh-pee" or do you sound out the actually letters and say "oh-pee-aye"?

Also, what does O.P.I stand for? "Outrageous Polish Inside?" LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 6, 2009)

lol You are not alone, I'vev heard many people refer to OPI as Oh-Pee - even people in my industry god forbid!

I've always said each letter. Oh - Pee - Eye and if you look on any OPI bottle there are full stops between each letter. I have a friend who refuses to think that is is pronounced this way and still says Oh- Pee. Drives me up the wall!


----------



## lolaB (Jul 6, 2009)

I pronounce each letter. As for what it stands for, I have no idea.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 6, 2009)

REALLY? I always thought it was pronounced oh-pee... shame on me!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 6, 2009)

I pronounce it oh-pee too lol. I looked it up and it doesn't even stand for anything pretty.

"Odontorium Products, Inc"

I'll sitck with oh-pee!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2009)

I say all three letters





Adrienne, that is a really ugly thing for it to stand for. I feel scammed! LOL


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 7, 2009)

I say all three letters too... I never really thought about saying it like "oh-pee" ...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2009)

I say Oh-Pee. I realized a while back that it should really be Oh-Pee-Aye. But oh well. I've already formed a habit of saying it the other way.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2009)

I say Oh-Pee-Aye...lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 7, 2009)

I do both but i mostly say the three letters.


----------



## ticki (Jul 7, 2009)

I consider it a word and pronounce it "oh-pee." Just like I wouldn't pronounce NATO as "en-ay-tee-oh."


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 7, 2009)

I say each letter, but I can see why it would make sense to say "Oh-Pee" lol


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2009)

i feel uncool now, i need to train myself to say oh pee aye!! lol


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 7, 2009)

I say O P eye, but I also say N Y X instead of the one greek word, lol.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 7, 2009)

is nyx supposed to be "nix"???


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is nyx supposed to be "nix"??? Yes it is.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Well at least I say that right. I think "nix" sounds so much cooler than N Y X lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 8, 2009)

I say Oh Pee Eye.

And I always thought Nyx was N Y X.


----------



## Swan. (Jul 8, 2009)

I say Oh-Pie xD


----------



## Lucy (Jul 8, 2009)

soo.. M.A.C or "mak"? LOL

that's obviously "mak" , please tell me it is or my whole pronunciation will go out of the window..


----------



## Keely_H (Jul 9, 2009)

To me it's Mack but O.P.I. ... go figure.


----------

